# GrapeVine - bark on or off?



## pcincognito (May 31, 2014)

I have scads of Grapevine and want to try smoking with it. Are you generally leaving the bark on?


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jun 1, 2014)

I don't recall seeing mention anywhere about the bark not being good for smoke, but grape vine is a suitable wood...if you think it could provide a bitterness, or otherwise be cause for undesirable smoke flavor, you could scrape it off...but I don't know of any reason to. Haven't used it yet, myself, but have used seasoned plum branches with the bark on...great flavor for pork ribs, btw.

Here's a good reference:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/50439/woods-for-smoking

Eric


----------



## smokey bruin (Jun 5, 2014)

Did you end up using the grape vines? If so how'd it turn out?


----------

